# Galaxy Danios



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

Whos up for breeding Galaxy danios? I will have a batch of tank bred fish ready within a month or two. I dont really know how long until they are sexable.

These are not free....there are a few requirements. You must have an available tank ready for breeding, species only. A single 20L works perfectly or 2x10g tanks. You must pledge to try and breed them. I can help with the rest.


----------



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

Frank,
I have room for some GD's I have a few 15's & 20L's that are empty. I will call you.
Ed


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Great now we just need to meetup.

I just hatched a new batch so if anyone else is interested in breeding let me know, see first post.

Please express your thanks to Erin, she made this possible.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm glad to see you were able to breed them and share the wealth. Congratulations.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I would like to see how they look. Googled them but couldn't find them. Perhaps they are listed under another name?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Here you go

http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:*&q=galaxy+rasbora

There seems to be many other names. When I made this they decide to call them danios. 



Emc2 said:


> I'm glad to see you were able to breed them and share the wealth. Congratulations.


I was under pressure!  Thank you.


----------

